# Removing Scratches From Glass



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so I'm getting ready to setup an old 30g of mine in the living room and it has some scratches that annoy me. I was wondering if you guys know of any way to get rid of them. Maybe some type of solvent or special sand paper/buffer. The glass also has this weird build up that appears to be inside the glass. I've scrubbed and scrubbed and can't seem to get it off. I've tried vinegar water in the past and still nothing. It's as if the previous owner let the water get low and just left it there for a very long time. Kind of like a soap scum ring on the bathtub. Very annoying.

Any Ideas?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You can't get rid of scratches in glass, I usually just pick the side that has the least amount of scratches and put that in front. As for the hard water deposits, I've filled tanks with a water/vinegar mixture and let them sit overnight, then scraped the deposits off with a razor blade while still filled with water, it works pretty well. Some people use CLR and other chemicals, but I've never had to resort to that, just a bit of vinegar and some elbow grease.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most scratches aren't even noticeable when waters in the tank. N as for buildup.I've found sharp razorblades work best. N lots of elbow grease.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said use a razor. You can only buff out scratches in arylic not glss so if you have a glass tank just pick the side with the least scratches to be the front. Keeping the tank walls free of algae will make the scratches less noticable as they are easier to see if they have algae growing in them.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I wasn't sure about buffing scratches out of glass, figured that it couldn't be done. Last time with the vinegar I didn't try letting it soak and I didn't use razor blades.

Awwwww crap I just realized I'm all out of Elbow Grease!!! Guess I'll have to stop by Home Depot on the way home and see if I pick up another quart or so.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You can buff scratches out of glass! Its not easy or cheap but it can be done... we did the entire 6' x 2' panel of a 155 bowfront that had scratches from steel wool or some sandpaper.

google "Janvil glass revive" and order the kit, its like 100$ and includes everything you need, even a BOOK on buffing glass.

I have some pictures if you want, but for a tank that small its cheaper to just buy a new one?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I used janvil scrath remover kit on my 125G that i got used 2 years ago...It was a reef set up and had some dandy scratches. I used the remover part and then the polisher part and that took out some pretty groovy scratches I had in that tank...It's going to take some elbow grease...took me awhile to get all the scratches out, but the tank looks literally new.


----------

